# Destin Shark fishing



## arkshark (Jun 22, 2010)

In Destin looking for a shark out of surf caught this one last year off the beach at Sandestin - 

Tried Holiday Isle last night sea cat only - how critical is it got gt bait out really deep - what about chum etc


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

I know a lot of people use kayaks to get the bait out past the sand bar. I don't own a kayak but I surf fish for sharks often. I believe it'srelatively important to get your bait out as far as you can. We always try to fish in groups (at least 2) and go out together. We use snapper scraps from the docks for bait (if we don't have any luck catching ladyfish or blues). We just try to pick a spot that will allow you to wade out a good distance and get a good cast with a long leader and heavy bait....usually get about a 20 yard lob on a good cast. I've also caught them just casting from the beach (smaller ones). We usually make our last wade and cast right at dusk...there's just something a little nerve-wracking about walking out in the surf in the dark with a hunk of bloody bait hanging over your shoulder...knowing the sharks are biting. Good luck and let us know if you have any luck...tough this time of year with the june grass.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

> *HuntFishDrink (23/06/2010)*We usually make our last wade and cast right at dusk...there's just something a little nerve-wracking about walking out in the surf in the dark with a hunk of bloody bait hanging over your shoulder...knowing the sharks are biting.


I know that feeling. I won't wade out baits any later thanan hour before sunset or a hour after sunrise:nonono I've caught too many big sharks within casting distance of shore(where I would be wading) in those times.

Arkshark, just invest in a little 8ft kayak or a inflatable and take the baits out...it would be around $200 for a small kayak and well worth it.


----------

